
[JavaScript] experience of migrating from MongoDB to PostgreSQL - radicsge
https://medium.com/@holdfenytolvaj/javascript-experience-of-migrating-from-mongodb-to-postgresql-21f8bf140c05#.wjdh6dfzq
======
jeltz
Why didn't you use PostgreSQL's uuid type? PostgreSQL ships with several
different functions for generating uuids.

------
radicsge
Disclaimer: It is relatively a small user base project (not MongoDB primary
audience), but hope you will find some interesting details.

Thanks for reading ;)

